# The Official Onboard Sleeper Upgrade Thread



## DaveKCMO (Jan 1, 2007)

i'm planning to upgrade onboard for my entire cross-country trip, except for the empire builder. would love to hear the scoop on what experiences others have had. specifically:

- when is a good time to ask the conductor for the upgrade?

- what's the lowest you've paid for a roomette? for a bedroom?

- what other routes frequently sell out?

- what form of payment is preferred/easier?


----------



## caravanman (Jan 1, 2007)

This topic could be interesting. I wonder if there is a minimum charge for sleepers? I imagine that one could get a low price from the conductor/assistant, but would it be any lower than the lowest price available on the internet? Can conductors make up a price, or are they set?

Ed B)


----------



## AlanB (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm not real sure about the best time to ask, but I'd guess that it would be as the conductor comes around to collect your ticket. I suppose that if you see him/her on the platform while boarding you could quickly mention something, but don't expect anything to happen right then as they have many other things to worry about at that point.

The lowest price would be determined by what route and what distance you are planning to travel. So there is no easy way to answer that question. If you look in the back of the Amtrak Timetable for the table that lists sample fares, you should pay the lowest amount shown for a roomette or a bedroom for that train between the city pairs that are listed and most closely mirror your boarding and departure stations.

The conductor cannot make up the fare on his own, so unless he/she makes a mistake, you'll pay close to what's in that table. You'll never get a lower fare from the internet than what you'd pay onboard. It could however be the same fare if you've booked early enough. I'd imagine that the conductor would most prefer a credit card, but they certainly can take cash if you like.

Sellouts can occur on any route and during the holidays and summer months occurs on most routes. During the rest of the year, the Lake Shore and the Empire Builder seem to be semi-regular sellouts. Additionally the Silver Service trains often run on the full side for most of the year, but especially during the semi-annual snow birds migration.


----------



## DaveKCMO (Jan 1, 2007)

so the first example would be the westbound southwest chief, boarding in KCY through to LAX. the timetable says the lowest roomette between LAX and KCY is $275. does that mean i'll never get a better deal? amtrak.com currently states $374 on 2/16/07 for that city pair. also, could i upgrade on the second night only, say, in flagstaff?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 1, 2007)

DaveKCMO said:


> so the first example would be the westbound southwest chief, boarding in KCY through to LAX. the timetable says the lowest roomette between LAX and KCY is $275. does that mean i'll never get a better deal? amtrak.com currently states $374 on 2/16/07 for that city pair. also, could i upgrade on the second night only, say, in flagstaff?


That is correct Dave, you won't get a better price than that $275, unless someone makes a mistake during the onboard upgrade process or if it takes the conductor several stops to get it done.

And yes, assuming that there are still rooms available by Flagstaff, then one could upgrade from there for the second night at a price of $114 for a roomette.


----------



## gswager (Jan 1, 2007)

If you want to upgrade in middle of journey, the best chance would be when a lot of passengers deboarding the train at major station, like Albuquerque, then more rooms will be available. Again, it's gambling.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

April of `05 I Boarded the Silver Star in D.C.

After initially being re-seated no less than 7 times by a female conductor who evidently was trying to acheive feng shui in our coach, I inquired about the availability of a sleeper. 15 minutes later another conductor came through the train announcing sleepers were available.

I whipped out cash and paid $125.00 for a Viewliner Sleeper compartment all the way to Deerfield Beach, Fla.

What might have been a horrible 23 hours in coach turned into the best sleeping car experience I have had to date.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

gswager said:


> If you want to upgrade in middle of journey, the best chance would be when a lot of passengers deboarding the train at major station, like Albuquerque, then more rooms will be available. Again, it's gambling.



Yes, and the gamble might involve more people getting on in Albuquerque that already have tickets for the sleeper.


----------



## Bill631 (Jan 4, 2007)

I began riding Amtrak regularly in January 2003. I take the Texas Eagle, Lakeshore Ltd, Capitol Ltd, and the Crescent to get to Houston, TX several times a year.

For the last couple of years I have always traveled in a reserved roomette. But on my first few trips with Amtrak I traveled in coach. On all of these trips, I attempted to upgrade to a roommette. I asked the conductor when he came around collecting tickets if there were any roomettes available.

He always said he would check and get back to me. In each case, the conductor never returned with an answer. This happened on about 12 different trips in 2003 & 2004. I was never, ever able to upgrade on any trip. I of course asked repeatedly, and no one ever came back with an answer.So, I now just reserve a roommette. I'm glad other had better luck than me.

Bill B)


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Jan 4, 2007)

I have three upgrade attempts:

1. Cardinal October 2004 Washington to Chicago - Asked the conductor to upgrade during ticket lift in Washington, DC. He said he would get back to me and never returned to let me know if there was space available. Later I asked him at his desk in the dinnette and he said there was no space available.

2. Lake Shore Limited April 2005 New York City to Chicago - Asked the conductor to upgrade when she lifted tickets while we waited for departure from Penn Station. She said she believed there were a few spaces available and that I was first in line, as I was the first person to ask for an upgrade. Two people after me also asked. She came back about 10 minutes later explaining that there were two spaces available and that they would go to the first and second people to ask for them. I paid the $150 price with my credit card and was politely escorted through the train to the sleeper where I was introduced to the sleeper attendant who made me comfortable.

3. City of New Orleans - New Orleans to Chicago August 2006. I was booked in a roomette with a friend and thought it would be great to have additional room for the trip. I asked the conductor if I could upgrade to a bedroom. He replied that he believed the cost was $50, but he'd have to check to be sure that space was available in the single sleeper in the consist. He came back saying that he only had room A to offer and suggested that I look at it first because it is smaller than the other bedrooms. I replied that I was familiar with room A and that the price was right. I paid $50 in cash on the spot and the car attendant set my friend and I in room A for the rest of the trip.

David Z


----------



## Rafi (Jan 4, 2007)

Bill631 said:


> I began riding Amtrak regularly in January 2003. I take the Texas Eagle, Lakeshore Ltd, Capitol Ltd, and the Crescent to get to Houston, TX several times a year.For the last couple of years I have always traveled in a reserved roomette. But on my first few trips with Amtrak I traveled in coach. On all of these trips, I attempted to upgrade to a roommette. I asked the conductor when he came around collecting tickets if there were any roomettes available.
> 
> He always said he would check and get back to me. In each case, the conductor never returned with an answer. This happened on about 12 different trips in 2003 & 2004. I was never, ever able to upgrade on any trip. I of course asked repeatedly, and no one ever came back with an answer.So, I now just reserve a roommette. I'm glad other had better luck than me.
> 
> Bill B)


I've often encountered the same thing. In my experience, it seems that most conductors are annoyed by on board upgrades, but that's just my impression. In a few cases, I've had them actually encourage the upgrade, but in most cases, I'll mention something to the conductor when he collects the ticket, and I usually have to go track him down in the cafe car about 30 mins to an hour later to "seal the deal," as it were. In once case on the Capitol, he was "holding" a deluxe bedroom "in case of complaints about other rooms." I don't know if that's technically allowed, but he was doing it, until I asked, "so you're deadheading a room indefinitely as a contingency when someone is willing to pay for it now?" I was in the room in short order. ;-)

But in all cases, I've been able to get a yay or nay as to room availability simply by doing the following:

1). Ask the conductor about upgrading when he collects the ticket

2). He'll most likely say that he has to take care of some paperwork first, so I'll ask when I should check back with him. He'll usually say about 30 minutes.

3). 30-60 minutes later I'll head into the cafe to track him down.

And that usually works for me.

-Rafi


----------



## DaveKCMO (Jan 4, 2007)

very helpful responses! thanks so much! i think i'll be fine to upgrade onboard the SWC and CS in late february. i will probably reserve on the EB. the rest of my route is corridor service.


----------



## tourlink99 (Jan 4, 2007)

[i was on the Star in November and tried to upgrade to roomette and the conductors in both directions told me they have to call to get the prices for onboard upgrades. Even though there were sleepers available in both directions,the price was out of their hands.


----------



## had8ley (Jan 4, 2007)

Rafi said:


> Bill631 said:
> 
> 
> > I began riding Amtrak regularly in January 2003. I take the Texas Eagle, Lakeshore Ltd, Capitol Ltd, and the Crescent to get to Houston, TX several times a year.
> ...



Rafi;

Just a suggestion that seems to work around the forgetful conductors. Head to the sleeper and ask the car attendant if he has any empty rooms. It's amazing to look on the train crew's faces, as they go through lifting tickets, when you tell them, Rooms 2 and 13 are empty. Then you have the upper hand.


----------



## Rafi (Jan 4, 2007)

had8ley said:


> Rafi;Just a suggestion that seems to work around the forgetful conductors. Head to the sleeper and ask the car attendant if he has any empty rooms. It's amazing to look on the train crew's faces, as they go through lifting tickets, when you tell them, Rooms 2 and 13 are empty. Then you have the upper hand.


had8ley,

Tell me about it. Actually—and I should have mentioned this above—I've taken to actually calling reservations either just before I board the train or as soon as I get on to get both car and room numbers, and inevitably get the preemptive strike, as it were. <grin>

-Rafi

P.S. Man, I feel bad about giving away all of my secrets here!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 4, 2007)

tourlink99 said:


> [i was on the Star in November and tried to upgrade to roomette and the conductors in both directions told me they have to call to get the prices for onboard upgrades. Even though there were sleepers available in both directions,the price was out of their hands.


That's exactly correct. The procedure is that the conductor must call Amtrak's space control for the price of the room based upon distance traveled, and to inform them that the room has indeed been sold so that it is now blocked out of the computer and not sold by some agent further down the line.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 4, 2007)

My only successful attempt at upgrading on board was in 2005 on the California Zephyr.

I had booked a Guest Rewards ticket from Vancouver to Denver (the zone boundary), and coach from Denver to Chicago. However, I wasn't feeling all that well, and didn't feel like moving to coach for the rest of the trip, so I asked about keeping my room to Chicago.

The upgrade price was $150, so I took it. Officially, they sold me a room down the hall, as mine was booked out of Denver, but they just put that passenger in the other room, and I stayed where I was.

For what it's worth, this particular Zephyr trip was one of the planned detours via Wyoming (which is why I took the trip in the first place).


----------



## had8ley (Jan 4, 2007)

Rafi said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > Rafi;
> ...



Only thing I can add is the car attendant has a last minute manifest in his hands and knows what he's looking at down the line. I've actually had to change rooms to accomodate a passenger who bought my room just prior to train time at an intermediate stop. Unless the conductor calls Amtrak resevations I don't think there is anyway of preventing this.


----------



## gswager (Jan 5, 2007)

I checked online for sleeper availability a day before departure two times. First time was putting conductor off-guarded. I had to explain the situation. Since my station is non-staffed and the conductor told me to pay the sleeper fare in ABQ which is a service stop since I already have the coach ticket. Second time is a breeze because my other station is staffed and she had my sleeper ticket on the counter waiting for me.


----------



## frj1983 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have found

that it sometimes helps to get in line at the station on the day you are leaving and ask if there is any sleeper space available. While I cannot say that there is always space, space has been available often enough that I do check regularly. That way you do not have to deal with the Conductor.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 5, 2007)

frj1983 said:


> ...it sometimes helps to get in line at the station on the day you are leaving and ask if there is any sleeper space available.


Who do you ask while in line? Does anyone other than the conductor have the ability to sell you the space if it is available?
I checked once with the ticket agent 15 minutes before boarding started and was quoted top bucket price.


----------



## frj1983 (Jan 5, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> frj1983 said:
> 
> 
> > ...it sometimes helps to get in line at the station on the day you are leaving and ask if there is any sleeper space available.
> ...


The last time I did this:

I started my trip in Chicago(CNO) and got in line to speak to a ticket agent. Showed her my ticket and asked if there was any sleeper space available??? She said yes and offered me a roomette for $75.00 aditional dollars...I then asked if there was anything available for the return trip. She also said yes, but then quoted a top bucket price for there and back. I simply took the roomette for $75.00 to New Orleans.

On the trip home, I got in line(New Orleans) and asked the same question. Again a Roomette was available and he gave it to me for $50.00 additional dollars. I do not know why there was a disparity in prices for purchasing the Roomette one way or why it became top bucket price when I asked about doing both at the same time. I simply asked some questions, filed away information, and took what I was presented with.

As I said in my post above, this may not always work, but it has worked fairly often for me.


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Jan 5, 2007)

frj1983 said:


> The last time I did this:
> I started my trip in Chicago(CNO) and got in line to speak to a ticket agent. Showed her my ticket and asked if there was any sleeper space available??? She said yes and offered me a roomette for $75.00 aditional dollars...I then asked if there was anything available for the return trip. She also said yes, but then quoted a top bucket price for there and back. I simply took the roomette for $75.00 to New Orleans.
> 
> On the trip home, I got in line(New Orleans) and asked the same question. Again a Roomette was available and he gave it to me for $50.00 additional dollars. I do not know why there was a disparity in prices for purchasing the Roomette one way or why it became top bucket price when I asked about doing both at the same time. I simply asked some questions, filed away information, and took what I was presented with.
> ...


How many hours/minutes before departure did you ask the agent for an upgrade? I've tried the same thing and received a top bucket quote. I wish to have success like you!

Cheers,

David


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 5, 2007)

CHI_Amtrak_Fan said:


> frj1983 said:
> 
> 
> > The last time I did this:
> ...


I agree with the question - discussion on this forum over the years has always been, the only place to upgrade for the lowest bucket price is once you get on the train.
In the case I gave above, the ticket agent, minutes before the train was to depart, told me to speak with the conductor, on board, for the lowest price.


----------



## frj1983 (Jan 5, 2007)

CHI_Amtrak_Fan said:


> frj1983 said:
> 
> 
> > The last time I did this:
> ...


If I remember correctly it was about 1-2 hours before the train left...but I would never guarantee that what I have tried or what has happened would happen for you.


----------



## frj1983 (Jan 5, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> CHI_Amtrak_Fan said:
> 
> 
> > frj1983 said:
> ...


And that may well be the case...I simply shared my experience as a way of not having to deal with the Conductor who always seem to be quite busy and sometimes very hassled.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

From reading this thread, I'm guessing two things:

1)The conductor has the power to sell rooms at the lowest bucket price on board, but even if there

are rooms free when you board, that doesn't mean they won't be filled by someone getting on later.

The only way the conductor knows if he has a free room between points A and B is to call the home base,

and that takes a little time and energy that not all are willing to exert.

2)You can try to talk to a ticket agent beforehand, but it sounds as if they don't have any authority to offer

a better deal than what you'd get by calling in a reservation the day of departure. Your only hope is that

enough reservations cancelled just before departure to drop you to a lower bucket, or that the agent

knows how to sell you a cheap compartment, which might be a bit outside the rules.

Others have mentioned elsewhere that Amtrak will sometimes preemtively call its frequent travelers

who are booked in coach, and offer to upgrade them to a sleeper if space is still available close to

departure. I'd guess that most sleeper travelers make their reservations far in advance, and the chances

of selling additional sleeper space at the last minute are pretty close to nil, so sometimes Amtrak will

offer last minute deals. My understanding is that these prices can go below the lowest bucket price.


----------



## haolerider (Jan 5, 2007)

Guest said:


> From reading this thread, I'm guessing two things:1)The conductor has the power to sell rooms at the lowest bucket price on board, but even if there
> 
> are rooms free when you board, that doesn't mean they won't be filled by someone getting on later.
> 
> ...


Actually, the Conductor has a manifest that shows all passengers and their origin and destination, so they know what sleepers are available and which are already booked for downline use.

The ticket agent can sell only what is in the computer system and generally cannot offer a lower price. They do not have the ability to override the pricing without a rational explanation - and if they do something they should not, it will come out of their pay, so don't ask them to do something that will get them punished in the long term.

The best way to get a deal on a sleeper is, just as has been described, ask the Conductor and make a deal.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 5, 2007)

Guest said:


> From reading this thread, I'm guessing two things:1)The conductor has the power to sell rooms at the lowest bucket price on board, but even if there
> 
> are rooms free when you board, that doesn't mean they won't be filled by someone getting on later.
> 
> ...


How do you get on this list to be called? Is it the luck of the draw?


----------



## Guest 2 (Jan 5, 2007)

haolerider said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > From reading this thread, I'm guessing two things:
> ...


The conductor does indeed have a manifest. However, the manifest is only accurate as of the exact time it is printed which can be hours before the train leaves its origination point. Reservations and walk up sales are being done up until departure from each down-line station later that day or the next day, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

I have traveled on almost every line on Amtrak and usually book a sleeper way in advance. On occasion, I was unable to so I looked into upgrading once on board. Things have probably tightened up a bit since my last attempt, but I did negotiate a couple times and received the sleeper for $50 or so. If there are quite a few available (and this seems to be happening less and less), I would simply tell the conductor that I would like the sleeper say in a certain town 5 hours away rather than right on the spot. If he/she sticks to the rules (which seems they do more these days) they will calculate the distance and give the fare accordingly. It could save you a couple of bucks if you leave your destination say at 3:00 p.m. and don't get into your room until 8:00 p.m. Plus I always call 1-800-usarail before boarding and see if anything is available just to have that information and the price. Then if it is full, you hope for no shows, but their refund policy on sleepers have become much stricter so I can't imagine too many last minute cancellations. I just booked a trip to Seattle last week for late May and for the dates I wanted to travel all sleepers were booked. Crazy. Just hope you are riding the rails during a lull.


----------



## gswager (Jan 5, 2007)

I think once the train leaves the point of origin, then the price of sleeper changed, probably to lowest bucket, even at the station or internet, depending on availibility of sleepers.

Since my station for SWC is in ABQ and the point of origin is Chicago, a day before, so I do have advantage to check for price on internet. If the price is low, then I immediately call the phone reservation to upgrade it because I already purchased the coach ticket.


----------



## Mr Qwerty (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, I hope I dont get negative feedback for asking this...

But is it possible to "tip" an employee into upgrading you to a sleeper?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr Qwerty said:


> Ok, I hope I dont get negative feedback for asking this...
> But is it possible to "tip" an employee into upgrading you to a sleeper?


I suppose anything is possible, but I wouldn't consider it likely. Any employee caught doing that would no doubt be fired. And most likely the amount of tip needed to get them to do it, would probably equal or exceed the cost to do it right via an onboard upgrade.

And if the room were to get sold further down the line, then you'd be kicked out of the room and would be out your tip too.


----------



## Mr Qwerty (Jan 23, 2007)

AlanB said:


> Mr Qwerty said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I hope I dont get negative feedback for asking this...
> ...


Thanks. I figured it didn't hurt to ask.

I got my tix through a "hot deal" on the website and Im just looking into all the possibilities of upgrading once I'm on board.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jan 23, 2007)

I have paid $116.00 for a roomette on the CZ from Lincoln NE to Glenwood Springs CO twice. The prices have been higher and I believe this is the lowest bucket price because I haven't seen it any lower than this. To me thats a steal and especially if you have two people. Its all your meals and hotel for the night.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 24, 2007)

I have two experiences. The first was in January of '04 and I took the Texas Eagle from Chicago to Mineola. I asked the conductor for an upgrade in Chicago and he never returned to me. When we got to St. Louis, I asked the new conductor and I got an upgrade for *$39* for the rest of the trip. That was from about 10 PM 'til 11:30 the next AM. With Breakfast. It was nice.

Since January of '06, though, I understand that you cannot get an upgrade onboard for less than what it would have cost you to begin with. This was experienced when I took the Southwest Chief from Albuquerque to Fullerton. In fact, the conductor actually called in the central reservations office, gave his name, train number, and I got no deal.

Finally, on that SAME route coming up at the end of the month, I booked coach. THEY called ME and offered me a roomette for $100! That's only about $60 less than what it costs to book online and about $160 less than max rate (so far as I found).


----------



## Mr Qwerty (Jan 24, 2007)

My main sticking point is Im getting on the train at 3 in the morning for a 12 hour trip, I really can't figure out if it would be worth paying for a sleeper. The included meals would usually be worth it, but I assume we'd only be awake for lunch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Bigval109 said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Others have mentioned elsewhere that Amtrak will sometimes preemtively call its frequent travelers
> ...


The person who mentioned this was a Guest Rewards member, and posted asking if other

guest rewards members had been offered similar deals.

I'm guessing the first step to being called is to join the Guest rewards program

http://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 24, 2007)

Mr Qwerty said:


> My main sticking point is Im getting on the train at 3 in the morning for a 12 hour trip, I really can't figure out if it would be worth paying for a sleeper. The included meals would usually be worth it, but I assume we'd only be awake for lunch.


I don't think that a sleeper is worth the cost for the sake of meals unless it was worth at least half the cost of the upgrade. I get a sleeper 'cause I have trouble sleeping in coach, snore when I do, and I almost always need a shower by the time I get off the train.

On the trip I'll be taking next week, I went ahead and took the offer for a sleeper because it was only $100 and I'll be going to a job fair immediately upon arrival. This will give me the best opportunity to look sharp and feel rested when approaching prospective employeers. I'm going straight coach on my way home 'cause my wife is already used to the nasty unkempt me.

Jim


----------



## Railbender (Feb 1, 2007)

My family upgraded to two roomettes on the Chief during the summer of 2003 or 2004 for $250.00 for five of us...to Chicago...total... Five of us, 4 beds, 5 meals each...it was too good to pass up...Winslow, AZ to CHI

I have upgraded, but my success rate is about 1/6 on the Lake Shore. I get on in the middle of the night so if the Conductor is in a good mood and wants the little extra revenue...it works.

I upgraded once on the EB but don't remember the details...March, 2004.

Last March I upgraded after a total stranger and I were seated on the Silver Meteor. After we talked a while and found out we both snored and were both of larger stature, 6' and 250 lbs., I told him about upgrading. (We also both realized we had wives and kids and were around the same age.) We went for it and shared the cost. He got off in JAX and I in Palatka. I wouldn't reccomend this practice, but for this one time it was okay. And the guy takes the train regularly but never even saw a sleeping compartment. Now he will try to upgrade ahead of time or onboard.

I adopt the attitude that I will be content in coach. I always ask about an upgrade and use some of the tactics already mentioned. Be sure to notice the conductor's name in case you need to find him/her later to follow up on your initial request. Seems to help.

Interestingly I tried to upgrade last weekend on westbound Lake Shore Ltd. out of Erie to Chicago with my sons. The conductor checked...came up with nothing...but informed me it would have been $130. for a roommette. At 3 a.m. boarding in ERI with only breakfast it seemed high. I had upgraded for $60 or $70 not too long ago.

Bottom line...you have to know your stuff. And be content with coach... Or book a sleeper ahead.


----------



## jamesontheroad (May 6, 2007)

It's some time ago, but on 28 August 2006 I rode train # 19 the Crescent from Washington, DC to Tuscaloosa, AL in coach. On request the conductor offered me a roomette for $111.00. That was the absolute lowest price he could quote for that city pair, taken from his handbook (has anyone ever seen one of these? it seemed to have a complete listing for upgrade fares for all city pairs... that would tell you _exactly_ what you should expect to pay for an onboard upgrade) Since I'd nabbed my ticket in a seat sale for $66.00 I was tempted, but decided to decline the offer and continue roughing it.

As you can see from the pic, I took a handful of trains on that trip, mixing some AGR point redemptions, a seat sale and some certain (ahem) discount codes. $192.75 for more than 2,900 miles of travel... another cheeky discount code got me seven day's car rental in Tuscaloosa for $150. What can I say, I'm a student...  :blink:

*j*


----------



## Trogdor (May 6, 2007)

Two questions:

1) How'd you get MTR-NYP-WAS for $0.00 fare?

2) How come you have two guest rewards numbers?


----------



## AlanB (May 6, 2007)

rmadisonwi said:


> 1) How'd you get MTR-NYP-WAS for $0.00 fare?





jamesbrownontheroad said:


> mixing some AGR point redemptions,


----------



## Trogdor (May 6, 2007)

Duh. Well, that answers question 1.


----------



## jamesontheroad (May 7, 2007)

> 1) How'd you get MTR-NYP-WAS for $0.00 fare?


As AlanB said, they were AGR points.



> 2) How come you have two guest rewards numbers?


I think it was when I made a failed attempt to profit on a new enrollment promotion or something like that. I was moving house so I just used a different address and double barrelled my surname to get a second account. However (for all the AGR police out there) I now only use one account.

That was a great trip, incidentally, loved riding the Crescent and exploring Alabama / Louisiana by car. Seemed to be quite a few Alabamans who surprised when I told them I was there on holiday 

*j*


----------



## had8ley (May 11, 2007)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> It's some time ago, but on 28 August 2006 I rode train # 19 the Crescent from Washington, DC to Tuscaloosa, AL in coach. On request the conductor offered me a roomette for $111.00. That was the absolute lowest price he could quote for that city pair, taken from his handbook (has anyone ever seen one of these? it seemed to have a complete listing for upgrade fares for all city pairs... that would tell you _exactly_ what you should expect to pay for an onboard upgrade) Since I'd nabbed my ticket in a seat sale for $66.00 I was tempted, but decided to decline the offer and continue roughing it.
> 
> As you can see from the pic, I took a handful of trains on that trip, mixing some AGR point redemptions, a seat sale and some certain (ahem) discount codes. $192.75 for more than 2,900 miles of travel... another cheeky discount code got me seven day's car rental in Tuscaloosa for $150. What can I say, I'm a student...  :blink:
> 
> *j*


James Brown;

Did you get a chance to meet the station agent at Tuscaloosa? He boards quite a few people going north and detrains quite a few coming back.


----------



## NativeSon5859 (May 11, 2007)

I've only upgraded once on board.

January, '04, Sunset Limited, ORL-NOL.

Once we departed ORL I asked the Conductor about an upgrade and he told me to check back again with him when we got to JAX...he thought some rooms would be open upon leaving JAX.

So I did as he said, and sure enough there was a Roomette available on the lower level for $60. That was 50% off the published rate. Quite the bargain for a restful nights sleep plus dinner and breakfast!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Upon an evening departure, I asked a station agent if there were any empty sleepers and he said no (he also denied my active duty military discount). Having established his character (and apparently his political leaning), I called Julie/live agent while awaiting boarding but after the majority of passengers had been through the line. He told me that 2 were available. On board, I told the ticket-collecting Asst. Conductor that the reservations system said 2 were available and he said he would check back in 30 minutes. He did, went through his lengthy checklists, found one, upgraded me and when I told him to put another passenger (injured female soldier) in with me, he upgraded to her city which was farther than mine but for the same price.

Boarding the return trip was during the wee hours. I told the ticket taker (not a conductor) that I wanted an upgrade and never heard back. With only a 5 hour trip it didn't make sense to pursue it and miss out on some sleep, even if it was the kind that only a tall pretzel could love.

Help the conductor out by not boring the devil out of him with chitchat or questions the attendant can answer and try to make his job easier by making the calls.

Don't you just love it when you get those super duper employees who erase the bad taste of others!

Military Wife


----------



## gswager (Oct 31, 2007)

Perhaps you should call Amtrak to bring a complain against the station agent.


----------



## pmacbee (Dec 31, 2007)

DaveKCMO said:


> i'm planning to upgrade onboard for my entire cross-country trip, except for the empire builder. would love to hear the scoop on what experiences others have had. specifically:
> - when is a good time to ask the conductor for the upgrade?
> 
> - what's the lowest you've paid for a roomette? for a bedroom?
> ...



FYI, Bedrooms and Family Bedrooms are already selling out in July on the Capitol Limited, and Bedrooms were already sold out on the date I wanted to travel (July 28) as of September 10.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

I tried to upgrade on board from Chicago to Ashland and was told there was no rooms when the agent said there was a room in Chicago. The conductor said there was none {I know he was lying.} On the way back I called and there was two rooms When I boarded I told the conductor he said that there was none till Indianapolis then I wouldn’t want to up grade at Indianapolis’s but i did so I could go to the lounge in Chicago . At Indianapolis I called and there was two rooms still. I went the conductor and he said that he sold them .What a lie. I called customer relations when I got home and was told that the two rooms were available on the return trip she couldn’t tell on the way out. I was told in Chicago that there was only one sleeper car with the crew in it also. In my opinion I don’t think the crew wants to sell it. Don’t whine to me about funding when things like this go on and no one seems to care. The train on the way back was dirty the crew was rude . Get another job if you hate yours . I ride often and have never tried to upgrade. If this had been my first trip it would have been my last. Wake up Amtrak


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

These are great tips, thanks all for sharing on the Web. I've done the Zephyr (Reno-CHI), the Lakeshore Limited (CHI-NYC) and Coast Starlight (San Jose-LA) a couple of times. I've never asked for an upgrade (have always just paid the sleeperette price). A few months ago on a trip from San Diego to San Jose, I did have a nice conductor on the Pacific Surfliner change tickets for me mid-journey since I was inadvertantly going the long way. She had to call ahead to an agent at the next stop, jump off the train and run in and pick up my new tickets. She was a total rock star! Funny enough, the station agent at my point of origin said it "couldn't be changed" since I had already been ticketed. So yes, some of these folks do have the power to think for themselves.

I will try an upgrade on a May Reno-Chicago Zephyr trip and report back. I have a sleeperette booked for a decent price ($216), but was hoping for a full bdrm (which on the web is over $1200!!). I am even tempted to change my tix and go through Portland via the Empire Builder, which has a full bdrm for $400 to Chicago. I've never done that route,

but being so remote makes me a little nervous (I have some health issues). We'll see!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm one of those guys who makes a living doing things like saying "all aboard" and punching little holes in pieces of paper. Let me tell you how this onboard upgrade thing actually goes down when you're on my train.

1. You pull me aside and ask about it. Ideally, this is during a mundane activity like inventorying the coaches. If I'm in the middle of something fairly urgent, I will make a note of your car and seat number and come back to you. Otherwise, let's talk.

2. I ask how far you are going, and look at my paperwork to get a _preliminary_ idea of what's open. (I always carry the sleeper lists with me - it's only a few pages. Your mileage with other trainmen may vary - worst case, they need to wander up to the crew car to check.)

3. I let you know that I _may_ have a room available but I need to make sure. Give a quick look/tour, only if you ask.

4. I call up just to make sure that the room in question has not been sold by anyone else yet.

5. If it is indeed still open, I go talk to the sleeper attendant to make sure he knows about this potential new arrival, and is willing to accomodate.

6. If we've made it this far, then and only then will I come back to you with good news. If I haven't given you a price quote yet, I'll do so now.

7. I'll usually wait until you're settled into your room before "taking care of business". However, it would be nice if you could play along for a moment at the coach seat and start trying to pull out the cash/card, just so I know you're good for it. 

8. I help you get moved along with your baggage, collect payment, and call up to finalize the transaction in the system.

Some of you have posted about calling up Julie, or stations, or whomever else, and then using your new-found knowledge to try and get the upper hand on me. Please do not do this; it is very rude. If you give me an accusatory statement like "well I _know_ that room X is open", then I will not be very inclined to help you out. Here's how the system works. Every trip, a few hours before departure, someone (or some bot) will look at the train's sleeper load. If it is very light, then a certain number of the open rooms (not all) will be tagged as "Conductor-Sale." Then, and ONLY then, is when I am actually _obligated_ to try and sell those spaces. On the other hand, if the train is reasonably well patronized on that day, and there are only a few rooms left, then they will not be 'tagged.' In this case, I am still able to sell them, but I am not obligated to - in fact, Amtrak would probably rather that I not, because a free room represents not only a safety net in case of a bad-order but also a potential last-minute high-ticket sale at a station down line. BUT, if you are nice to me, and hold off on the "matter of fact" attitude, then I will absolutely invite you to buy one of those very-limited rooms. The Golden Rule, folks, that's all it is. If you come across a less savory trainman who you think is being lazy and BSing you, don't always assume that this is the case. It might be, but you don't know for sure. And hey, no one's going to stop you from asking the other trainman on the crew, or one of the next guys after the crews change hands.

And just to get the matter straight on the rate. When upgrading on board, you always pay the lowest bucket available for the applicable accomodation. There are no discounts (senior, military, etc.) on upgrade fees. You pay the fee from the train's current location (if between stations, round up to one station in the future) to your destination station. You do not pay for the portion of the trip that is already complete (likewise, if you have already paid for any meals, you are not reimbursed for them). If you are upgrading from a roomette to a bedroom, you only pay the difference between the low-bucket bedroom and the amount already paid for the roomette (regardless of bucket) - or $50.00, whichever is greater. So in essence, 50 bucks is the absolute lowest you should ever pay for any onboard upgrade, and the only way that can happen is if you have a high-bucket roomette booked on a full train, and you manage to get into a vacant bedroom that cancelled or no-showed.

Finally, folks, I wouldn't recommend relying on the onboard upgrade method as a means to save money, unless you really do your homework or are a seasoned rider. If you think you know when the slow times of the year are for your particular train, then it may make sense for you to take the chance. But remember that these trains are more popular than ever, and as such are filling up faster than in years past. So if you REALLY need that sleeper, without any shadow of a doubt, then please book as far ahead as possible!


----------



## jackal (Apr 22, 2008)

Guest said:


> Hi, I'm one of those guys who makes a living doing things like saying "all aboard" and punching little holes in pieces of paper. Let me tell you how this onboard upgrade thing actually goes down when you're on my train.


Awesome advice, Guest! Thanks for the post and for reminding us that respecting your position goes a lot further than arguing with you... (Sort of like what, in airline enthusiast circles, is known as The Speech--the bribery of the gate agent to try and get an operational upgrade...there was an extensive post on FlyerTalk by a former United gate agent detailing how operational upgrades work and soundly denouncing The Speech...)

I can think of many other people who would love your perspective on this site if you choose to become a regular contributor! Feel free to hang around (and maybe register) and join in the fun!


----------



## PhilaBurbTom (May 4, 2008)

Guest said:


> And just to get the matter straight on the rate. When upgrading on board, you always pay the lowest bucket available for the applicable accomodation. There are no discounts (senior, military, etc.) on upgrade fees. You pay the fee from the train's current location (if between stations, round up to one station in the future) to your destination station. You do not pay for the portion of the trip that is already complete (likewise, if you have already paid for any meals, you are not reimbursed for them). If you are upgrading from a roomette to a bedroom, you only pay the difference between the low-bucket bedroom and the amount already paid for the roomette (regardless of bucket) - or $50.00, whichever is greater. So in essence, 50 bucks is the absolute lowest you should ever pay for any onboard upgrade, and the only way that can happen is if you have a high-bucket roomette booked on a full train, and you manage to get into a vacant bedroom that cancelled or no-showed.


I understand the fare structure on cash/credit card upgrade. My question is if you are travelling in a roomette on AGR points and wish to upgrage to a bedroom, how is that calculated or can it be done in the first place. I guess the answer would be what cash value AMTRAK places on a sleeper that is redeemed for points Is it high bucket or low bucket or somewhere in between as this would depend on the difference in fare upgrade to the bedroom or a $50 increase.


----------



## had8ley (May 4, 2008)

Guest said:


> Hi, I'm one of those guys who makes a living doing things like saying "all aboard" and punching little holes in pieces of paper. Let me tell you how this onboard upgrade thing actually goes down when you're on my train.
> 5. If it is indeed still open, I go talk to the sleeper attendant to make sure he knows about this potential new arrival, and is willing to accomodate.


If what you say is true, and I do believe you, the sleeping car attendant has the power to turn down potential revenue if he cannot "accomodate" the pax. Try telling that to a stressed out business man on a packed plane with one seat left and see what reaction you get. I think their CEO would have a few choice words to say about it also. Again, I say, just where are the Product Line managers when you need them?


----------



## Michael Siehl (May 11, 2008)

First you should ask at checking baggage or the conductor


----------



## iadis58 (May 22, 2008)

I will be taking The California Zephyr over the fourth of July and have a roomette. Could someone please tell me if the odd number rooms are on the right or left hand side of the train. I want to make sure my room will be on the rights side going through the Rockies going west. Any information would be greatly appreciated. I currently am scheduled for room 002. Thank you


----------



## MrFSS (May 22, 2008)

iadis58 said:


> Could someone please tell me if the odd number rooms are on the right or left hand side of the train.


YES.

That is, your room could be on either side. Until you board the train you never know which way the sleeping car is facing, could be either way, so your room may be on the left or the right (with the direction of travel).

Normally, but not always, the bedrooms are toward the rear of the train, but they may not always be.


----------



## iadis58 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the information, this will be my second trip on the California Zephyr, first time we had a family bedroom and that was great. I guess it's just the luck of the draw whether my view will be the canyon walls or the mountain overlook. That was the nice thing about the familt bedroom, didn't matter since you had a window each side. Thanks again for the response


----------



## GG-1 (May 22, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> iadis58 said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone please tell me if the odd number rooms are on the right or left hand side of the train.
> ...


Aloha

From my trip they were on the front, but on the OTOL in both directions they were on the rear. Heck from the way the station in Emervile in the station, one end of the train is in Emervile and the other is in a different town. I saw the sign while walking to my sleeper. :lol:


----------



## Guest_Liz_* (Jun 24, 2008)

We just got back from a trip to the mid-west. We had two roomettes reserved on the way out as far as Chicago and a standard bedroom reserved on the way back from Chicago to Albany. Unfortunately our train was late getting into Chicago and we missed our connection. We had to stay overnight in Chicago and when we went to exchange our tickets the next day there were no sleepers available on that night's train. We continued to ask throughout the day, right up to the point of boarding, but no go. However, we knew that the Lincoln Service train was even later that night and figured that someone might have had a sleeper reserved from Chicago. When the conductor came around to get tickets we asked about an upgrade. He didn't get back to us for over half an hour and we figured we were stuck with coach. Then he came back and asked how many of us were in our party (3). He said he had one bedroom, but he'd have to get the price from Amtrak, were we interested. Of course we were. He then came back and told us it would be $275. We took it of course. Ironically, the sleeper we were supposed to have the night before had cost us (before our refund of course) $784. So we saved $500 had a day in Chicago, a night in a nice hotel, and still got to ride first class to Albany. I wouldn't ever count on it, but sometimes an upgrade can apparently save you money over making a reservation in the first place. Of course some of the people who were on the LS had to ride coach all the way to their destination...., but they still got the night in a nice hotel and a day in Chicago.


----------



## RRrich (Jun 30, 2008)

Guest_Liz_* said:


> When the conductor came around to get tickets we asked about an upgrade. He then came back and told us it would be $275. We took it of course. Ironically, the sleeper we were supposed to have the night before had cost us (before our refund of course) $784. So we saved $500 . I wouldn't ever count on it, but sometimes an upgrade can apparently save you money over making a reservation in the first place. Of course some of the people who were on the LS had to ride coach all the way to their destination...., but they still got the night in a nice hotel and a day in Chicago.


I thought that saving money was one of the reasons to try an onboard upgrade


----------



## darien-l (Dec 23, 2008)

Just returned from a round trip from Denver to San Francisco on the Zephyr, and have a couple of upgrade attempts to report.

Dec. 13, DEN-EMY, traveling in roomette

I got onboard and found my roomette still being cleaned. The attendant apologized, but said that there were several other roomettes available all the way to EMY, and suggested that I settle into one of them, which I did. I immediately headed to breakfast, where I met a nice couple who also just got on in Denver. They haven't slept at all the night before and looked like they could use a bed, so I suggested they see the conductor about getting an upgrade. As luck would have it, the conductor walked through the dining car as we were talking about this, so they flagged him down and politely asked him if they could upgrade to a roomette. His reply was "not right now, maybe after Grand Junction." Long story short, they never did get the upgrade. The sleeping car I was in was half-empty, and the roomette that I was originally supposed to occupy remained empty all the way to EMY.

Dec. 20 EMY-DEN, traveling in coach

Train was sold out in coach, but, according to amtrak.com, there were at least 5 roomettes available all the way to Denver. Tickets were collected by the coach attendant instead of the conductor, which I found a little weird. I eventually found the conductor and asked him if I could upgrade to a roomette. He looked at me like I had three heads and said "Absolutely not, it's the holiday season! There will be no upgrades for the next 2 weeks." I found it a little strange -- how could he know that there will be no upgrades, on any segments, in the next two weeks? Then I remembered the post by a conductor on this board (http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?...st&p=106700), where he mentioned that if the rooms are not tagged "Conductor-Sale," the conductor is not obligated to help you. Since it's unlikely that loads will be so light that some rooms would be tagged "conductor-sale" during the holiday season, it seems that the default position is that there's nothing available.

Overall, I must say I'm somewhat disappointed with these experiences. It appears that the conductors are likely to brush off your upgrade requests if they're not obligated to help you, which is unfortunate. I understand that they're dealing with a lot of crap already, particularly during the holiday season, and the current onboard upgrade system seems to be a major pain in the butt. It really should be streamlined: there's no reason for sleeper cars to ride half-empty if there are coach passengers wanting to upgrade.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 24, 2008)

The preceding post shows a pretty pathetic business sense by Amtrak. Amtrak is constantly begging for more money, and yet they allow this and other potential sources of revenue to sit untapped because they don't want to be bothered.

Here's my idea - no charge for Amtrak to adopt it. For each long distance train and at each station served by that train that has an attended ticket window, at one hour prior to the scheduled departure of the train all unsold sleeping car rooms would become available for upgrade a the low bucket price. At T-59 you would simply take your coach ticket to the agent, pay the upgrade fare, and then get a new ticket for your sleeper. This way all the funds change hands at the station, not on the train. Your booking goes straight to the computer system and the booked room is immediately blocked. And you board the train right to your room, not to coach first and then move to your room. It also takes the upgrade effort away from the Conductor who, in many cases, does not want to be bothered dealing with such things.

I have no expectation that Amtrak would ever do such a thing. They are to firmly entrenched in the 1970's.


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 24, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> The preceding post shows a pretty pathetic business sense by Amtrak. Amtrak is constantly begging for more money, and yet they allow this and other potential sources of revenue to sit untapped because they don't want to be bothered.
> Here's my idea - no charge for Amtrak to adopt it. For each long distance train and at each station served by that train that has an attended ticket window, at one hour prior to the scheduled departure of the train all unsold sleeping car rooms would become available for upgrade a the low bucket price. At T-59 you would simply take your coach ticket to the agent, pay the upgrade fare, and then get a new ticket for your sleeper. This way all the funds change hands at the station, not on the train. Your booking goes straight to the computer system and the booked room is immediately blocked. And you board the train right to your room, not to coach first and then move to your room. It also takes the upgrade effort away from the Conductor who, in many cases, does not want to be bothered dealing with such things.
> 
> I have no expectation that Amtrak would ever do such a thing. They are to firmly entrenched in the 1970's.


Sounds like an idea you should submit to them, though. Who knows, maybe someone would read it and understand it is a good idea. On;y problem I can see is what about folks who want to board at an unstaffed station and would like an upgrade? If you take it out of the conductor's hands they have no chance at all.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 24, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > The preceding post shows a pretty pathetic business sense by Amtrak. Amtrak is constantly begging for more money, and yet they allow this and other potential sources of revenue to sit untapped because they don't want to be bothered.
> ...


Well if its unstaffed I am pretty sure every station these days has a Quick-Trak machine so I don't see why you couldn't just do it right from the quick-trak this would just be the cost of developing and upgrading the software on the machine so you can do it from the Machine so if the there is no agent or the lines for agents are to long you could just use the machine.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 24, 2008)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Well if its unstaffed I am pretty sure every station these days has a Quick-Trak machine so I don't see why you couldn't just do it right from the quick-trak this would just be the cost of developing and upgrading the software on the machine so you can do it from the Machine so if the there is no agent or the lines for agents are to long you could just use the machine.


Not even close. Just look at the first page of the station listing in the TT, and clearly 3/4ths of the stations have no Quik-Trak machines.


----------



## DaveKCMO (Dec 24, 2008)

having personally experienced a snotty conductor who dismissed my upgrade request, i think this idea (or something similar) is great. airlines do something equivalent where they offer vouchers for people who give up their seats on oversold flights. in amtrak's case, they wouldn't even need to sell it for the lowest bucket price like they do today (since announcing a price lower than what others paid further in advance might ruffle some feathers). as for the snag with unstaffed stations, just don't attempt it at those places (which are likely to be light volume anyway).

here's a possible revision:

1) announce upgrade availability AFTER passengers board at staffed stations and the train is in motion (thereby lopping off any potential delays and giving advanced purchase customers some semblance of a benefit... first class boarding).

2) interested parties hit the attendant button (don't all LD trains have these? do they even work anymore?).

3) conductor comes by with handheld (credit card purchases only) to complete transaction.

4) sleeping car attendant meets upgrade customer in the cafe/dining car to take them to their room.

maybe even lop off the meal benefit, which on most routes is still a good deal if you discover you dislike coach. it's quite possible that people would even pay a premium to upgrade on board... especially newbies.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Dec 27, 2008)

On National Train Day our return train (#6) was within two hours of Denver when a rockslide caused major problems. The train ended up being 6 hours late. When we boarded fortunately there was a conductor that was the one who turned me on to Amtrak. I asked for an upgrade for the 4 of us. We needed two roomettes. He ended up telling us that he was busy, but would come back through coach and get us when he was finished getting all the tickets. He sent the Asst. Conductor through and all of us recieved the upgrade. Allthough it wasn't the conductor doing the paperwork, it was the asst. and we all slept 1000 times better having a roomette and breakfast the next morning.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 27, 2008)

DaveKCMO said:


> interested parties hit the attendant button (*don't all LD trains have these*? do they even work anymore?).


AFAIK, the only attendant buttons are in the roomettes and/or bedrooms! And if you haven't yet upgraded, how would you ring it? :huh:


----------



## Neil_M (Dec 27, 2008)

Why cant the sleeper attendant deal with the upgrade? Surely they must know if they have empty rooms and it takes it out of the conductors hands. That's the way it works in the UK on the few sleeper trains, just approach the sleeper attendant and see what's on offer.

The sleeper attendant would have more incentive to sell any empty rooms as more punters in the sleeper would equal more tips!

A more proactive approach would bring in more revenue for Amtrak, why not announce the availabilty of any spare rooms over the PA? Seems like someone needs to get their act together!


----------



## jmbgeg (Dec 28, 2008)

DaveKCMO said:


> i'm planning to upgrade onboard for my entire cross-country trip, except for the empire builder. would love to hear the scoop on what experiences others have had. specifically:
> - when is a good time to ask the conductor for the upgrade?
> 
> - what's the lowest you've paid for a roomette? for a bedroom?
> ...


It appears that this thread has a long life, with four pages of posts.

My experience with upgrades has always been from roomettes to deluxe bedrooms or family bedrooms, not from coach to roomettes. Prior posts have suggested that the conductors don't have authority to (materially) deviate from the prevailing accomodation price for the rooms. I have been fortunate enough to experience situations where they have done so after the train departs (e.g. when the conductor is going through the train collecting tickets). This has primarily been in cases where I am not traveling to the train's final destination and there are one or more major destinations before the termination of the train after I detrain; for example if I am looking for a Seattle or Portland Coast Starlight upgrade to Sacramento or Emeryville (thus allowing Amtrak to still resell the room Sacramento or Emeryville to LA). In those cases I have already researched the accomodation price for the leg I want on line, and I have been quoted on board upgrade costs well below the on line numbers. Sometimes this works; others it doesn't. Frankly though, when I did not like the deluxe room price being asked when I originally buy the ticket, causing me to book a roomette, I have done better keeping close tabs of the on line accomodation prices for the deluxe room and then when the drop as they sometimes do, I grab the deluxe room then; not waiting to try for an on board upgrade.


----------



## ceblack (Jan 2, 2009)

darien-l said:


> His reply was "not right now, maybe after Grand Junction."


Apologies for the late reply, but the above is just classic Amtrak.

Perhaps the conductor was busy and knew he would be less so after Grand Junction... especially since he would be off-duty! (For those not familiar with the route, Grand Junction is a crew change point for California Zephyr conductors and engineers). I'm sure he relayed the pending upgrade request to the next conductor during the crew relief process!

It seems like right after the conductor's reply might have been a good time to ask your tablemates to, "Pass the buck... er... I mean the salt, please!"


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 4, 2009)

seams like they don't want to bother with the hassle of the paper work.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 4, 2009)

Sadly that is true, there are some that don't want the extra work.

Thankfully though there are also a good many who will do the paperwork and sell an empty room.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 4, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Sadly that is true, there are some that don't want the extra work.
> Thankfully though there are also a good many who will do the paperwork and sell an empty room.


is amtrak commission. so if a conductor sells a empty room doesn't that mean he gets a bigger paycheck.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly that is true, there are some that don't want the extra work.
> ...


No there is no commission paid to a conductor for selling a room. He/she gets paid the same amount whether they sell a room or not.


----------



## nyxlily (Jan 29, 2009)

I've looked into this topic in preparation for my trip and it helped me a lot, now I hope the following info will be of help to others! (Thanks, AlanB, for lifting the restriction)

For the Empire Builder from PDX to CHI, I couldn't get an upgrade until I reached Whitefish. Due to weather, the train never made it into my station and my first leg of the journey was taken via a bus.. for 7+ hours. Finally boarded at Spokane at near midnight but couldn't find a conductor anywhere (our ticket was checked before we got onto the bus and we only had to wave our little paper with our destination at a woman at the gate to board the train) nor any attendants anywhere (something about a crew change, but was unsure). I was asleep when the conductor finally walked by as the train pulled out.. about an hour late, woke briefly but was too out of it to ask for that upgrade. Woke at ~5am, went into dining car to look for the conductor, couldn't be found and was told to look for him at the next station (in about 30 minutes) but fell asleep once I got back to my seat. Went to dining car again 2 hours later, same story. It wasn't until Whitefish that he finally walked by and I was able to ask for an upgrade. Once found, though, he was very nice and quickly got back to me once he had taken cared of the new passengers. A fellow coach rider heard me asking and mentioned he's going to ask for one as well. I suggested we share the roomette to split the cost and he accepted.

Long story short: Whitefish to Chicago upgrade from coach cost us $208. I saw the conductor pull out his little book and it does look like all stations and fares are listed on there. Was able to squeak by the last call for breakfast!

For the Zephyr from CHI to EMY, there was less drama though I still had to hunt down the conductor. Went to the dining car again to look for him, dining attendant said she'd page him and asked that I wait in the lounge.. did so for twenty minutes before going back to see what was going on. Turned out she forgot to page him! After that it was easy, he came, quoted me the price, I went back to my coach car to hunt down a potential person to share the sleeper with and found a very nice older gentleman to take the offer. This time the cost was $262. They actually made us settle down into the room before doing the paperwork.. where I had to, yet again, hunt down that conductor. It almost felt like that if we hadn't exerted the effort, the room could have been given to us for free.. we had to explain to our attendant that we hadn't paid yet and I don't think I saw the conductor again after forcing them to take my money 

I did notice, on both trains, that all the bedrooms seemed to be full. Some roomettes were empty on the EB and, on the CZ, was plentiful until we got to Reno, then every one of them filled up.

There was a free wine tasting for all first class passngers on the EB (won me a bottle of wine!) and, it being free and everything, had a strangely low attendence.

I got very very lucky that there were rooms available and, each time, a complete stranger was willing to share the room/cost with me.. and that they both didn't snore.. lol. But since my trip was very last minute, I wasn't going to pay the ~$500 upgrade they were asking on the website, especially since I was travelling alone. However, I doubt I'd try to chance it again in my future travels (unless I find myself travelling by myself again).


----------



## yarrow (Feb 1, 2009)

i heard from a conductor on the cs a couple weeks ago that onboard upgrades are no longer sold at low bucket but at whatever price the room was selling at through the ticket agent. he said this was effective sometime in early january. anyone else hear this?


----------



## inspiration100 (Feb 12, 2009)

eeek, I sure hope not! That ruins all the fun of the anticipation of waiting!


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 25, 2009)

yarrow said:


> i heard from a conductor on the cs a couple weeks ago that onboard upgrades are no longer sold at low bucket but at whatever price the room was selling at through the ticket agent. he said this was effective sometime in early january. anyone else hear this?


So, anyone able to confirm this?


----------



## ScottC4746 (Apr 14, 2009)

So I am going from NOL-LAX in June leaving on the 5th...YEAH!!! I am so excited my first overnight train trip. I have a roomette and not sure what to expect. A side of me is hoping for the old fashion classy rail road days of yore but know that it is going to be a tiny closet with a even smaller bathroom down the hall and terrible food (last long haul was HOU-NOL in early 1990's and food was terrible and served on plastic foam plates and plastic glasses.

Any comments?


----------



## AAARGH! (Apr 14, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> So I am going from NOL-LAX in June leaving on the 5th...YEAH!!! I am so excited my first overnight train trip. I have a roomette and not sure what to expect. A side of me is hoping for the old fashion classy rail road days of yore but know that it is going to be a tiny closet with a even smaller bathroom down the hall and terrible food (last long haul was HOU-NOL in early 1990's and food was terrible and served on plastic foam plates and plastic glasses.Any comments?


The food has gotten better. It's not gourmet, but it is not bad at all.

Yes the roomette is small, but I found it very nice. The bathrooms are small, but certainly not too small.

And I recommend you take a GPS! (just kidding  ).


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 14, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > i heard from a conductor on the cs a couple weeks ago that onboard upgrades are no longer sold at low bucket but at whatever price the room was selling at through the ticket agent. he said this was effective sometime in early january. anyone else hear this?
> ...


That would be the stupidest policy if Amtrak actually wants to sell the ruddy rooms. The rooms are empty because nobody wants to buy them, usually because of the high cost-- why would selling them at the most recent bucket make sense?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 15, 2009)

i wouldn't be surprised if the conductors had something to do with it if it was true. they don't like to do the extra paper work to sell empty rooms on the trains and will often pass the buck to the next shift.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 15, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> So I am going from NOL-LAX in June leaving on the 5th...YEAH!!! I am so excited my first overnight train trip. I have a roomette and not sure what to expect. A side of me is hoping for the old fashion classy rail road days of yore but know that it is going to be a tiny closet with a even smaller bathroom down the hall and terrible food (last long haul was HOU-NOL in early 1990's and food was terrible and served on plastic foam plates and plastic glasses.Any comments?


It will be what you make it!!! 

Just make damn sure you have fun!!! 

RF


----------



## AlanB (Apr 15, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> i wouldn't be surprised if the conductors had something to do with it if it was true. they don't like to do the extra paper work to sell empty rooms on the trains and will often pass the buck to the next shift.


I don't think that's a very fair statement. Yes, there are conductors who do exactly what you've stated. But I don't believe for one minute that all conductors do that, and I rather doubt that the union would ever support such a position, since reducing paperwork might just be the excuse that Amtrak needs to reduce the number of conductors needed.

But my big problem here is that you've dumped all the conductors into one big lazy group of people. We know that this isn't true just from the many posts by members here on the forums who did meet up with a conductor that was more than happy to do an upgrade, or do something else that someone requested of them. There are conductors who will help someone with luggage if they see a problem. There are conductors who take great pride in doing their jobs properly. And there are conductors who even come to post here on our forums. That is definately above and beyond the call of duty.

I can't begin to imagine how hurtful it would be for our member BlueJeanGirl to find this post and read that she's a lazy conductor not interested in doing her job.

That is the problem with broad sweeping statements that lump everyone into the same category; it hurts those who really are trying to do a good job. I'm not saying that if someone does a bad job that they shouldn't get some criticism here or on any site. But just because there are a few bad apples in every bunch, let's not come to the conclusion that everyone in that position is a bad apple. Please!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 16, 2009)

To be fair Alan, or fairer really, Conductors have the biggest job on the whole damn train and selling a room could be the last thing on their minds.

However...

You haven't yet weighed in. Can you confirm that an on board upgrade is no longer low bucket?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 16, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> To be fair Alan, or fairer really, Conductors have the biggest job on the whole damn train and selling a room could be the last thing on their minds.


Also true, but that doesn't make them lazy either.



ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> You haven't yet weighed in. Can you confirm that an on board upgrade is no longer low bucket?


I haven't weighed in, since I haven't heard anything one way or the other. Therefore I can neither confirm nor deny the rumor. However, I will say that the last time Amtrak did change the onboard upgrade process it was well publicized, so I suspect that the rumor is not true.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 16, 2009)

AlanB said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair Alan, or fairer really, Conductors have the biggest job on the whole damn train and selling a room could be the last thing on their minds.
> ...


Wasn't saying they were lazy, just adding to what you said. The fact that they actually manage a train full of people proves they are not lazy-- that takes cajones. Don't think I ever ran into a conductor who didn't do their job...


----------



## Bill631 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have travelled in coach a few times years ago. On each trip I attempted to upgrade to a roomette, and was never able to do it. Usually the conductor says he will check for me, and then he never returns with an answer.

So now I just book a roomett to make sure I get it.

I don't think you would necessarily get big a discount by upgrading on board.

Why not just book a roomette to start with?

If you plan it right and are flexible with your travel dates, you can usually get a roomette at the lowest price.

Me-I wouldn't risk the chance of having to take a 27 hours or so in coach.

Bill


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 28, 2009)

Bill631 said:


> I have travelled in coach a few times years ago. On each trip I attempted to upgrade to a roomette, and was never able to do it. Usually the conductor says he will check for me, and then he never returns with an answer.So now I just book a roomett to make sure I get it.
> 
> I don't think you would necessarily get big a discount by upgrading on board.
> 
> ...


It's quite simple. When you book a roomette it could be in a high bucket, 600-700 on some trains. If you upgrade on board you get it for the lowest price which for a train like the EB would be around $200. Of course if the rooms are selling for $200 then go for it! You won't get a discount UNLESS the rooms are selling at the higher buckets at time of booking.


----------



## Sam31452 (Apr 28, 2009)

Question: Wouldn't offering a tip to the conductor if he get's you a roomette (and announcing that when asking for it) be helpful?


----------



## yarrow (Apr 28, 2009)

Sam31452 said:


> Question: Wouldn't offering a tip to the conductor if he get's you a roomette (and announcing that when asking for it) be helpful?


i don't believe the operating crew of the train is allowed to accept tips.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 28, 2009)

yarrow said:


> Sam31452 said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Wouldn't offering a tip to the conductor if he get's you a roomette (and announcing that when asking for it) be helpful?
> ...


No they are not. And some would consider it insulting-- The Conductor is NOT your SCA or SA, s/he is not there to do what you want s/he is there to ensure your safety and such.


----------



## VentureForth (May 6, 2009)

I'll experiment with the onboard upgrade next month. I'm taking the Silver Star to Richmond for my parents retirement and returning the same evening on the Silver Meteor. The current rate for a sleeper going to RVR from SAV is $130, and that I believe is the absolute lowest bucket. Current rate on the return (without meals!) is $178. I'm not going to book the sleeper in advance either way, but I'll ask onboard if its available and for what price.


----------



## PaulM (May 24, 2009)

yarrow said:


> i heard from a conductor on the cs a couple weeks ago that onboard upgrades are no longer sold at low bucket but at whatever price the room was selling at through the ticket agent. he said this was effective sometime in early january. anyone else hear this?


After the last AU flare-up of this topic, I called Amtrack and asked about the upgrade policy. The answer was that it is still policy to sell upgrades; but she agreed with the conductor regarding the price.

I also repeated the scuttle butt that upgrades are too much trouble for the conductor. The reply was that's b... s....

I forget whether it was a reservation agent or Customer Service.


----------



## PaulM (May 24, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> The Conductor is NOT your SCA or SA, s/he is not there to do what you want s/he is there to ensure your safety and such.


"and such" includes selling upgrade when available..


----------



## yarrow (May 29, 2009)

PaulM said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > i heard from a conductor on the cs a couple weeks ago that onboard upgrades are no longer sold at low bucket but at whatever price the room was selling at through the ticket agent. he said this was effective sometime in early january. anyone else hear this?
> ...


so it looks like on board purchases of accomodations at a lower bucket than available for the ticket agent are a thing of the past. i wonder if amtrak still calls coach passengers a day or two before departure offering lower bucket accomodations when they have a lot to sell? they have called us with such an offer a couple times in the past


----------



## sunchaser (Nov 2, 2009)

We were able to upgrade from a roomette to a deluxe bedroom (E) on the #5 California Zephyr from Grand Junction, Co to Salt Lake City, Ut on Oct 28th for $50.00!

It was a great deal! The Conductor insisted that even if we were coming from coach, the price would be the same.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 2, 2009)

I was able to upgrade on the LSL last month in CHI from coach to a roomette for the low bucket price, it was the last one available and this was when the other CHI-NYP sleeper had been bad ordered and they put a sleeper load of pax into a coach which the SCA turned into sort of an ad-hoc slumber coach! (ie they received a refund on the sleeper fare,

still got meals in the dinette and could use the shower and attend the welcome reception in the diner!)


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 2, 2009)

We upgraded from a roomette to a bedroom on #3 SWC on the 2nd night out for $88, this last August. We were elated.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 26, 2012)

Another thread prompted me to revive this one. It's facintating seeing the prices on some of these trips. On a trip I took to San Diego from ABQ back in '07, the cost seems to have stayed the same for coach (around $85 each way) but the cost for a sleeper has gone up more than $110.


----------



## DET63 (Nov 21, 2012)

Guest said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to upgrade in middle of journey, the best chance would be when a lot of passengers deboarding the train at major station, like Albuquerque, then more rooms will be available. Again, it's gambling.
> ...


If you're heading westbound, perhaps the best place to gamble would be a few stops before Albuquerque, say, Las Vegas.*



____________________

*Las Vegas, NM, that is.


----------

